

PyCon 2013: Why should you become a sponsor? - briancurtin
http://pycon.blogspot.com/2012/07/pycon-2013-why-should-you-become-sponsor.html

======
jnoller
And while it looks like this has been flagged or moderated into exile, I'm
(the conference chair) always around to answer questions

